# Oklahoma reptile expo



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Bigest and last show of the year. check out Oklahoma Reptile Expo for info

New location @ Ramada Inn. 1010 N. Garnett. N.E. Corner of hwy 244 and hwy 169

I will have lots of froglets

Tinc. Cobalt
Tinc. Citronella
Azureus
Solid band Luecomelas
Blue auratus

Breeders

Veiled Chameleons
Adult Bearded dragons

And more.

BEST PRICES


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Should have gone


----------



## GhostRidr (Mar 24, 2009)

This show is taking place again, next week, April 25 & 26. The link at the top is still good.


----------



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

Does anyone know if there will be any vendors with frogs at the Reptile expo this weekend (25-26th?) 
I'm looking for an Azureus breeding pair, hoping to find one at the expo, but i'm not 100% sure if anyone has them. :[


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ben on here, (aka Quaz) used to be a big dart frog seller at the oklahoma expo, but he sold all his frogs not to long ago, i think there might be another vendor sellin darts but Ben is really the only one i knew of.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

There will likely be a few there, last time a couple other vendors had a few darts also...luecs and azuerus i remember seeing other then from ben.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah i saw a guy with tree frogs and luces. Ben though had most that i saw, he had auratus, luces, azureus, citronalla, cobalt, plenty lol. But i think the guy that had a bunch of different frogs like tree frogs and luecs might be there next week.


----------



## toxicfrogaddiction (Apr 18, 2009)

Well that's a bummer that he sold all his frogs! My timing is off. I hope there are plenty of other frog guys there, it's a two hour drive for me to get up there, but I guess that beats the 3 hour drive to get to the DFW expo in two weeks (but I know they'd have what I'm looking for, b/c vivarium concepts is going there).

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

No prob. There will probably be darts, but even if there are no darts its still work the drive, its a cool show even if your just looking and not buying.


----------

